# Taxidermy Guys.....



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

i wouldnt know how to do your own fix.you may want to just take it in to a taxidermy shop and have them repair it.in the long run it will be a better quality that way anyways.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

not to sound like a smart *****, but... Gorilla Glue? Seriously, it might work :darkbeer:

EDIT: If you could get some glue to hold it together long enough to get some bondo around it, that might be your best bet...


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

lol,i never thought of that


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

rand_98201 said:


> i wouldnt know how to do your own fix.you may want to just take it in to a taxidermy shop and have them repair it.in the long run it will be a better quality that way anyways.


plus 1


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

I’ll tell you how I would fix it if someone were to bring it in to me. You can decide if you want to try or not. I would first mix up a hot batch of fiberglass Bondo, mixed with chopped fiberglass. I would fill the brain cavity while holding the antlers together. When it kicks it will hold everything together properly. A couple holes through the skull plate on each side will help give the Bondo something to hold on to. You could just leave it like that, but I would go a little further. I would next put a generous layer of two part epoxy on the opposite side of the skull plate, and then press on a layer of fiberglass matting. I would then add a couple more layers of both epoxy and fiberglass matting. This should hold the two halves together forever, unless it really gets banged up. Gorilla glue would work, but I wouldn’t want to be the one holding it together for 5 hours while it cures.


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

*JB Weld*

I work at Artistic Antlers. We typically use JB Weld for those sorts of repairs. 
I also do skull work and have used gorilla glue, but for that sort of repiar job it'll be hard to keep those two halves together tightly while it's curing.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

rand_98201 said:


> lol,i never thought of that


just go down to local hardware store and get you a 2 part epoxy, then take a 2"x4" board about 10" long...drill a couple holes in the skull plate, take a couple 2" sheet rock screws and screw down the horns to the 2x4, make sure to get it where you want....now put the 2 part epoxy all over the break, let this set up, the next day remove your screws and you should be good to put on a horn plaque.:shade:


----------



## Trailcam Addict (Feb 6, 2008)

manboy said:


> just go down to local hardware store and get you a 2 part epoxy, then take a 2"x4" board about 10" long...drill a couple holes in the skull plate, take a couple 2" sheet rock screws and screw down the horns to the 2x4, make sure to get it where you want....now put the 2 part epoxy all over the break, let this set up, the next day remove your screws and you should be good to put on a horn plaque.:shade:


DITTO! I have done 2-3 skulls this way! Works Great!


----------



## skdly (Jul 29, 2007)

use what ever glue that is strong enough but before you glue, it drill holes on each side so when it is glued together you can screw it to the mount for extra strength. 

get some nice tand leather and booya

good luck


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

:shade:Bondo glass, bondo glass and more bondo glass:shade:


----------



## ClearProp (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's how I would fix this if and when I do for any one with the same problem...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056294401#post1056294401


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> I’ll tell you how I would fix it if someone were to bring it in to me. You can decide if you want to try or not. I would first mix up a hot batch of fiberglass Bondo, mixed with chopped fiberglass. I would fill the brain cavity while holding the antlers together. When it kicks it will hold everything together properly. A couple holes through the skull plate on each side will help give the Bondo something to hold on to. You could just leave it like that, but I would go a little further. I would next put a generous layer of two part epoxy on the opposite side of the skull plate, and then press on a layer of fiberglass matting. I would then add a couple more layers of both epoxy and fiberglass matting. This should hold the two halves together forever, unless it really gets banged up. Gorilla glue would work, but I wouldn’t want to be the one holding it together for 5 hours while it cures.


+1
That's pretty much how I do em.


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> I’ll tell you how I would fix it if someone were to bring it in to me. You can decide if you want to try or not. I would first mix up a hot batch of fiberglass Bondo, mixed with chopped fiberglass. I would fill the brain cavity while holding the antlers together. When it kicks it will hold everything together properly. A couple holes through the skull plate on each side will help give the Bondo something to hold on to. You could just leave it like that, but I would go a little further. I would next put a generous layer of two part epoxy on the opposite side of the skull plate, and then press on a layer of fiberglass matting. I would then add a couple more layers of both epoxy and fiberglass matting. This should hold the two halves together forever, unless it really gets banged up. Gorilla glue would work, but I wouldn’t want to be the one holding it together for 5 hours while it cures.


This is a good way to fix and never worry about it coming apart. Glues and epoxies are not strong enough. They will be a temporary fix.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

I would drill two holes down each side of the crack.Use epoxy glue and coat the crack real heavy with glue. Then take two wires and put through the holes you drilled and twist together it will pull the crack together tightly until the glue dries. Then mount to board then tape or build clay around any where there is a gap. After all gaps are filled drill a hole large enough to pour a mix of bondo and fiberglass resin in and fill the cavity. Peel clay and tape away and you can smooth the rough spots and cover with leather or what ever.I use this when I have people send me skulls I have had them split to save on shipping cost(fit in a lot smaller package) Hope this made sence.


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would think that automotive tiger hair would work?


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Another option is to saw them off at the bases and use this shed mounting kit from the sportsmans guide. Would display like a nice euro mount.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/universal-antler-mount-kits.aspx?a=492910


----------

